# What is the meaning of australian & bulgae



## StefanyS (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
I am sorry about posting this here if is inappropriate place, but I can find one for my question:

What is the meaning (frequent toponyms) **bulga* for Australians and may be not so ?
Bulga can refer to:

Bulga, Victoria, a locality in the Rural City of Swan Hill, Victoria, Australia
Bulga Land District, a land district (cadastral division) of Western Australia
Bulga Coal, an Australian mining company
Tarra-Bulga National Park, a national park in eastern Victoria, Australia
Biriwal Bulga National Park a national park in New South Wales, Australia
Yelet Giorgis Church, Bulga, a church in Ethiopia
Black Bulga State Conservation Area, a park in New South Wales, Australia...

And so on mysterious ancient ethnonym:
Hesychius 'Ἀστραλίαν τὸν Θρᾷκα, Λυδοί' = The Thracian(s) are Astralian(s) The Lydian word Astralian Meaning: ethnonym thracian

Yes, I think know something about "astra" etymology and that's why the pointed above is big question mark. (Thracians is "above", north to Lydian residents).

Thank You in Advance!


----------

